# low pressure plumbing parts. outdoor shower?



## Philphine (Feb 16, 2017)

I've been fooling with rain harvesting the last few years and have a few extra containers. I want to play with an outdoor shower next.

I have the container (55gal plastic drum) finishing up the stand to hold it above the shower and about have the fittings to collect the water, but having some trouble with the outlet for the shower to actually work. everything I find is for a pressurized system and all i'll have is gravity.

I got one of those water controls that uses a pull chain and lets water flow as long as you pull the chain (think back to petticoat junction if you're old enough), but it works with 1/2" pipe. likewise the shower heads I'm find are all indoor pieces, where at best I can take that little control washer (not sure what you call it) out, but it's still about 1/2" piping.

does anyone make lower pressure parts? I've been looking but can't find anything, or don't know where to look or what other name they might go by. I think I could drill out an outdoor sprinkler ring for a shower head (that's going to be my first try at it anyway (and use larger garden hose with it, but the control valve I still don't have an idea for beside the small one I have.

thanks if anyone knows or has any ideas.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 16, 2017)

Interesting, have you thought about watering can parts.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007906IW8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 16, 2017)

You have some "inventive" alternatives from plastic tubing, ABS and pvc plumbing parts, which are readily available.


----------



## frodo (Feb 17, 2017)

what exactly arre you looking for ?

a bigger sized opening  valve,  they are called self closing valves  

http://www.valvecompany.com/valve-type/self-closing-valves.html


----------



## joecaption (Feb 17, 2017)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Homewerk...Uo4xfr3gDACkUhrlcBlGEaAmpm8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## kok328 (Feb 17, 2017)

Try something like this:

https://www.grainger.com/product/CONDOR-Emergency-Shower-49EV51?breadcrumbCatId=2160&s_pp=false&picUrl=//static.grainger.com/rp/s/is/image/Grainger/49EV51_AS01?$smthumb$


----------



## Philphine (Feb 17, 2017)

thanks, both of these seem like they could work. I'm think I'm going to try the sprinkler piece I have since I already have it, but the watering can head may be my next try if it doesn't work out. the home depot piece is what I have now, that I'm thinking won't flow enough just by gravity.

I really like the grainger piece, but the price is pretty high. it does make me think of bigger ball valves I've seen at work, but they seemed too stiff to work easily. that long arm on it would give it leverage though. I hadn't thought of that. 

thanks for giving me a few more options to think about.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 23, 2017)

The pressure at the shower head will be determined by the amount of water in the barrel. The more water up there, the more pressure.


----------



## JoeD (Feb 23, 2017)

The pressure depends on the HEIGHT of the water above the head. The higher the water level the more pressure.


----------

